# 

## ePatrycja

Cześć,
Zaczynam przygodę z budową i nie mam pojęcia co mi potrzebne do budowy fundamentu i ile tego. Tak samo z SSO. 
Czy znacie hurtownie, która przygotowuje wycenę np. z projektu?
A może, ktoś z Was jest mi wstanie pomóc w tej kwestii? :yes: 
Pozdrawiam Patrycja

----------


## Frofo007

Ekipa, która będzie budować powinna powiedzieć ile czego kupić, jeśli nie ma do niej zaufania to można samemu obliczyć z projektu lub dać do wyceny w składzie budowlanym (z projektu).

----------


## coachu13

A z czego budujesz ? Jaki projekt ? Wiesz cokolwiek ?

----------


## coachu13

Tak. Pomożemy.

----------

